# Solved: unable to connect to wireless network with one laptop



## speedy2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi,
i am trying to connect to a network with my dell laptop (win xp sp2).This is the first time ive tried connecting to this particular network, but ive never had a problem connecting to other wireless networks. I have an Intel Pro wireless card , it picks up the network with a very strong signal, but when i click to connect i get the error 'Windows is unable to connect to the selected network. Network may no longer be in range.Please refresh and try connect again'
Ive refreshed , and gone to services.msc to restart the wireless zero config. Its a secure network so i unsecured it as a test but i still get the above error.The other laptop using this network can connect fine.
My ISP told me its my wireless adaptor, (even tho it works fine on loads of other networks - ive been travelling and used so many with no probs). I called dell and they checked it out, we updated the drivers, also uninstalled and reinstalled the adapter. Dell thinks its a s/w conflict between the adapter and the router. I had a spare linksys usb adapter (which worked fine before) so ive just disabled the intel pro and installed this instead..still getting the same error message.
Just some info about the router...we got it from the ISP, they came and set it up.Its a modem and wireless router in one, the make is netopia. My ISP still say its my computer thats the problem ,pointing to the fact that as the other laptop can connect this is proof that the modem works fine.

please help as im losing my mind trying to figure this out.Sorry the story is so long, just wanted to show the troubleshooting ive done so far.

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## speedy2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, some of what your asking ive already answered in my OP, but anyway..

its a modem and router in one. The make is netopia, model number is 2247-02, software version 7.7.0r6

the adapter im currently using is linksys wireless-g usb network adapter,model: WUSB54G, version 4

connection type: wireless

encryption: wep , but as in my prev post, i unencrypted for troubleshooting purposes

laptop: dell inspiron 510m

OS: win xp pro, sp 2

error message:"'Windows is unable to connect to the selected network. Network may no longer be in range.Please refresh and try connect again"

currently the affected laptop isnt connecting to internet, due to the above issues. It does however connect when directly connected to the modem/router with the ethernet cable.

heres the results of the ipconfig/all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\emma>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : calvin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-39-8C-0F

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapt
er
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-17-5F-CE-EB

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\emma>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just as a test, can you use that USB adapter with another system and connect to the network? If that router has any "turbo" wireless modes, I'd disable those and configure it for plain 802.11g protocol only for wireless connections.


----------



## speedy2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi, got it solved thanks to your help. i tried the usb wireless on the other laptop and it wouldnt connect either, so i got another adapter today and its workng  
i still dont know why my original intel wireless adapter doesnt work as i checked it again with another network and it works...weird 
but anyway thanks again:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey, the object of the exercise was to get it working right? 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

